# New Cat in Town



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello everyone. I just join and thought I'd say hi. My names James and I have one cat and a dog. They’re best buds. I've already popped around the forum and I already know I'll like it here. I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi James. Welcome to the Cat Forum! I'm glad you like it here. Any pictures of you cat?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi James and welcome! Can't wait to hear more about furkids and maybe we'll get to see some pictures too...hint hint


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Meow!

Welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome James!


----------

